

Ted Cruz Senate Site SSL Cert Expired - heyyeverybody
https://www.cruz.senate.gov/?p=about_senator

======
damm
Incorrect topic; the SSL Cert is valid. There is no CN (or additional record)
for Ted Cruz.

www.cruz.senate.gov uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is
only valid for the following names: senate.gov, efd.senate.gov,
efdsearch.senate.gov, oar.senate.gov, placementoffice.senate.gov,
sdc1.senate.gov, www.ag.senate.gov, www.aging.senate.gov,
www.baldwin.senate.gov, www.bennet.senate.gov, www.blumenthal.senate.gov,
www.booker.senate.gov, www.boxer.senate.gov, www.brown.senate.gov,
www.cardin.senate.gov, www.casey.senate.gov, www.coats.senate.gov,
www.coons.senate.gov, www.corker.senate.gov, www.cornyn.senate.gov,
www.donnelly.senate.gov, www.dpc.senate.gov, www.durbin.senate.gov,
www.feinstein.senate.gov, www.finance.senate.gov, www.foreign.senate.gov,
www.franken.senate.gov, www.gillibrand.senate.gov, www.harkin.senate.gov,
www.heinrich.senate.gov, www.help.senate.gov, www.hirono.senate.gov,
www.hsgac.senate.gov, www.kaine.senate.gov, www.king.senate.gov,
www.leahy.senate.gov, www.levin.senate.gov, www.menendez.senate.gov,
www.merkley.senate.gov, www.mikulski.senate.gov, www.portman.senate.gov,
www.reed.senate.gov, www.reid.senate.gov, www.republican.senate.gov,
www.republicans.senate.gov, www.ronjohnson.senate.gov, www.rpc.senate.gov,
www.sanders.senate.gov, www.schatz.senate.gov, www.schumer.senate.gov,
www.scott.senate.gov, www.senate.gov, www.shaheen.senate.gov,
www.src.senate.gov, www.tester.senate.gov, www.tomudall.senate.gov,
www.whitehouse.senate.gov, www.wyden.senate.gov (Error code:
ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)

------
quotedmycode
This is really nothing here, McCain doesn't have an HTTPS page either, and I
suspect most senators wouldn't have a secure site. It's really a public
website... so, no big deal.

